# Entry into canada



## felicity82 (Dec 24, 2009)

sorry to take up space, again i have been trying to find out this information with not alot of help or much on the web to go on. Do we need a certain amount of money in our bank accounts to help with our visa's being approved, my hubby has a job out there lined up and starting in June. I know someone that tried to move to Australia and they had to have a certain amount in their accounts to prove they were able to provide for themselves, however they didnt have a job out there to go to and maybe this is why it waas an issue. If anyone has an answer for this or to tell me where to go to get one then that woud be fantastic.thanks


----------



## inutley (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi Felicity,

This link below should tell you all you need. As a skilled worker immigrant you need a certain amount of funds unless you have pre-arranged employment - it sounds like as your husbands company is sorting the visa for him you will therefore not need to prove anything, although you will still need to move some money over to cover you until the first pay check arrives. 

Immigrating to Canada: Skilled workers and professionals - Proof of funds

Hope this helps.
Regards
Fran


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

felicity82 said:


> sorry to take up space, again i have been trying to find out this information with not alot of help or much on the web to go on. Do we need a certain amount of money in our bank accounts to help with our visa's being approved, my hubby has a job out there lined up and starting in June. I know someone that tried to move to Australia and they had to have a certain amount in their accounts to prove they were able to provide for themselves, however they didnt have a job out there to go to and maybe this is why it waas an issue. If anyone has an answer for this or to tell me where to go to get one then that woud be fantastic.thanks


Go to:- Immigrating to Canada: Skilled workers and professionals - Proof of funds


----------



## pjf (Jan 7, 2010)

i know a few people who have just gone to work in canada an i dont think they ask for you to have a sertain amount of money. i have looked into it myself and i'm pretty sure as long as you have a job lined up you should be alright ,its only if you haven't having alot of money in your bank is another way to get in.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

pjf said:


> i know a few people who have just gone to work in canada an i dont think they ask for you to have a sertain amount of money. i have looked into it myself and i'm pretty sure as long as you have a job lined up you should be alright ,its only if you haven't having alot of money in your bank is another way to get in.



You are correct and it says so in the link I sent the OP.


----------



## pjf (Jan 7, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> You are correct and it says so in the link I sent the OP.


do you know if its the same for the U.S or have a similar link.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

pjf said:


> do you know if its the same for the U.S or have a similar link.


Sorry, but I don't know. You should post your question on the US Forum.


----------

